# Sacramento Valley RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open started with an inline triple with two retired. The first bird down is the center bird thrown left to right. The second bird down is quite short on the right thrown left to right. The go bird flyer is significantly longer than the other two shot left to right but sharply angled back. There is a winding slough of water running through the test and moderate cover with stands of tules. In limited viewing, the dogs seem to be either doing the test cleanly or significantly overrunning the middle bird and either returning to the flyer station or disappearing in the tules and having to be helped to that bird.


----------



## NWitters (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for the update. Any clues about what is happening at the Q?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw one dog run the Q but it was from the side, so not the best angle to really see the test. I heard that it has been tough. What I saw looked like a standard triple with the long bird retired. First down was the long retired bird thrown right to left. Next down was an up gun on the right thrown left to right. I'm not sure which direction the flyer was shot because I couldn't see it. The cover was very high and there were lots of changes of cover. After the triple, there was an honor. The one dog I saw head swung off the right gun to the flyer and never really saw it. That dog took the long gun second and then headed back to the long gun when sent for the short one. They should be done with the first series now. If I can get the callbacks, I'll post them.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is a triple with two retired with a small pond up front on the way to all marks. It is shot around the horn with the shorter retired on the right thrown right to left. Second is the long retired in the middle thrown right to left. The go bird flyer is on the left shot right to left. The middle bird is tighter to the flyer than to the right mark. There is a lot of cover into which the dogs can disappear on the way to the marks. Most dogs are getting the birds, but the pond up front seems to be affecting the lines to the birds. Some dogs are squaring and ending up behind the holding blinds and hunting wrong side or behind the marks. I heard that at least one returned to the flyer when sent up the middle.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

As a caveat, I scratched my all-age dog due to a temporary medical problem, so I have not seen any of the tests from the line. I apologize in advance for any errors in reporting.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Judy! Hope all is OK with Trek! Thanks for hanging in with reports in spite of the health issues.
I heard form Jane that Lance nailed the first series, but nothing since then. Love to hear more!!
Let us know how Trek is doing.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Qual is running its 3rd and 4th series combined. The unofficial callbacks to this series are (15 dogs):

1,2,3,5,7,8,9,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,23


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

I think Judy meant 2nd ad 3rd series combined (land and water blind). THere were "about" 7 dogs called back to the 4th series that is being run tonight. I can only identify 2 of the dogs called back as numbers 5 and 8.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes. Just found out that was the 2nd and 3rd series. The marshal told me 3rd and 4th and I had no reason to doubt her. I understand they do plan to finish the Qual tonight.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Another clarification ... the middle mark in the Open that dogs are overrunning is thrown from a small tree to the edge of a channel of water. The dogs are getting in the water and swimming past the mark. When they come out, they are deep and the flyer is very visible.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

We are thanking you for all your updates.
Golden Regards.

Randy

PS. Scratch Trek once behind the ears from all of us here at RTF!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby is starting with two of the marks from the Qual triple. The long mark on the right is the long mark from the Qual thrown right to left in front of a long row of tules. The flyer is short and on the left shot left to right. There are many features that throw the dogs off enroute to the marks including puddles of water, ditches, and tall brush as well as heavy cover. The long mark is a big throw downwind so many of the dogs are hunting under the arc and up wind from the bird before expanding their hunt and finding it.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to the second series:

1,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,25,28,29,31,32,37,38,39,42,43,44,47,48,49,53,54,56,60,61,62,63,65,66,70,72,74,75,76,77


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Judy, do you have the Q placements?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't found the Q placements yet. I have heard some handlers mentioned as placing, but I hesitate to post without knowing more. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series which is a tight double run over the line to the long bird in the first series. Both birds are thrown left to right with the short one being in the same general area as the fall of the flyer in the first series. Some of the dogs are breaking down near the short mark on the way to the long mark although they seem to eventually make it out to the long mark:

4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,21,22


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Callbacks 4 and 9 in the Derby  ..and 10 in the Open  ...


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Callbacks to 3rd series (14 dogs):
4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,21,22


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...still smiling  Good Luck..same two numbers ..Derby!!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Go #9 :-D

Go #4
Golden Power!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series (21 dogs):

1,2,6,10,11,12,13,15,17,20,27,31,32,34,36,38,40,44,46,48,51

Starts with #27


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Derby info???


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Any Open or Derby results?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Heard Eric Fangsrud won the derby and Michael Moore got 2nd with Bond.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Heard Saber won the Open and Ammo won the Amateur. Second hand info and no other results.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open results
49	FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber	Chris Hatch	Chris Hatch	1st
56	FC Adams Acres Water Lilly	Marion Stroud-Swingle	Bill Sargenti	2nd
61	NFTCH NAFTCH FC AFC Nightwings Marsh Leader	Marion Stroud-Swingle	Bill Sargenti	3rd
20	Freezer's Bold Contention	Rudd McClory	Jerry Patopea	4th
6	CNFC Road Warriors Lady Hawk	Marion Stroud - Swingle	Bill Sargenti	Res. Jam
18	FC Millforge On A Roll	Randy & Lisa Twist	Bill Sargenti	Jam
21	FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia	Helen and Don Graves	Don Graves	Jam
28	Millforge Bronco II	Douglass Eberhardt	Bill Sargenti	Jam
37	FCAFCCFCCAFC Upon the WingsofanAnswered Prayer NDC	Bill and Micki Petrovish	W Petrovish/M Petrovish	Jam
65	Just Fred	Barney White	Barney White/Eric Fangsrud	Jam
72	SkyHigh's Cruisin' for a Bruisin'	Maureen Hacker	Mike Taylor	Jam
75	Sako VI	Rich Charrier	Jerry Patopea	Jam

AM Results

10	FCAFCCFCCAFC Upon the WingsofanAnswered Prayer NDC	Bill and Micki Petrovish	1st
11	Cool Fuel	Rich Pingatore	Rich Pingatore	2nd
12	DC-AFC Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll	Linda Harger	Linda Harger	3rd
15	FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber	Chris Hatch	Chris Hatch	4th
13	AFC Midnight Shooter III	Pat & Debi Nicholls	Pat Debi Nicholls	Res. Jam
27	FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia	Helen and Don Graves	Don Graves	Jam
31	BUCK N LEFTY	Gary and Mary Ahlgren	Gary Ahlgren	Jam
38	FC-AFC Kimber VIII	Gary Zellner	Gary Zellner	Jam
40	Kerryburke's Marsh Madness MH	Kerry Lavin	Kerry Lavin	Jam
46	Nordic Warrior	Armand Fangsrud	Armand Fangsrud	Jam


----------



## Al (Sep 4, 2004)

Great news for John and Sharon van der Lee on Rocky's win in the Derby. Best of luck to him in the next two trials.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Bill congrats to all who placed or finished. Saber and Ammo seem to be on quite a roll.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, Thanks very much for posting the results. Thanks again to Judy for all the updates.
Randy


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Bill and Ammo for their Open Jam and their AM First. Very proud of the little brown dog....and Bill too!!


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Amazingly, results are up on EE already! Congratulations to everyone!

Kerry


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Kerry, you and Maddie are becoming a consistant presence at the water marks.


----------

